# Rocky Mountain Sherpa



## sputti66 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo und Servus miteinander, 

ich bin ganz neu hier in diesem Forum und möchte alle ganz herzlich grüssen!
Ich bin vor Jahren viel MTB gefahren und habe noch 2 MTB's in der Garage stehen, wo ich mir jetzt Gedanken mache, sie entweder herzurichten oder wegzugeben. 
Sind die Rahmen überhaupt noch was wert? Es sind Rocky Mountains, zwei Räder aus der Reihe "Sherpa" damals, sie sind von 1996, also noch richtige Retro Bikes. 
Ja, auf den Bildern sind sie ungeputzt und lang vernachlässigt, entschuldigt das bitte! ;-))
Später wurden sie dann "missbraucht" und strassentauglich gemacht, gepäckträger etc angebracht. 

Sind die noch was wert? Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet!

Liebe Grüsse
sputti66


----------



## sputti66 (17. Mai 2011)

...wenn ich das Bild so sehe ist es eigentlich eine Schande, ein Rad so umzubauen...

aber ein Bandscheibenvorfall kam dazwischen... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtx-323 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich hätte Interesse ein, oder je nach Größe auch beide zu kaufen. 
Meld dich
grüße


----------

